# FK Automotive



## Babyface (Oct 3, 2012)

From all the reviews on this forum, A week ago,i purchased a badge - less grill from FK Automotive.

The delivery was swift and arrived within a few working days. The box was very nicely packaged with a box inside a box with bubble wrap etc. The receptionist at work signed for it and put it aside till i arrived to work. The box was undamaged. However upon opening it, i noticed something rattling inside, needless to say, i thought it was a broken part of the grill and through no surprise, that was what it was. The top corner mounting point of the grill had been snapped.
i contacted FK to let them know of the damaged product and they replied back with absolute no intention of taking blame or responsibility, consistently telling me to let the delivery company ,'DHL' know that they damaged it.
To be honest, the grill is not expensive and all i wanted to do was to let them know that the product was damaged before opened. The customer service was rubbish, very defensive attitude, blaming the damage on the delivery company (the box was dent free) and then implying that i damaged on purpose to get another sent out. There was no sense to this person i was talking to, and in the end, i decided to just leave it as the hassle was not worth my time.

Just thought id put it out there for anyone interested in the grill. The product is good. Just a shame the customer service was terrible.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Your contract is with FK not the courier

Crap customer service


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Might not have been expensive but I wouldn't let it drop. Did you email or call them?

J
Xx


----------



## Babyface (Oct 3, 2012)

I replied back within numerous emails talking about the damaged product I received. They kept persistently replying back that it's not their fault and that they dislike people that break things to get a refund or a new one sent out again. They kept raising the point for me to contact the delivery service. 
It was a shock to me when I recieved their email as I thought it was a joke. I would like to get a product I paid for, regardless of the cost. However, the customer service was terrible. No win situation I'm afraid.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

I would find one of their directors on linkedin.

Escalate the shit to the right people. I hate bad customer service. Fucking piss flaps need to treat customers right.

I would also post on other forums too.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I hope you took photos of everything including the box etc

J
Xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

jamman said:


> Your contract is with FK not the courier
> 
> Crap customer service


James is correct. You can return the goods and demand a full refund under the Sale of Goods act and distance selling regulations. You have no contract with the courier - they do


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

They list some names on their website - one name I have is :
David Howe | Export Department


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I've only ever ordered from them once, and they were out of stock after I waited a couple of weeks. :roll:


----------



## Babyface (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice.
Will get on top of this and write back on here when i get feedback.


----------

